# Has anyone ever hired a carpenter to build their stand?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm doing research for which stand to get for my (hopefully) upcoming 75G tank and one avenue I want to explore is designing the stand and having a professional carpenter build it for me. I'm just wondering if anyone has every done this and if they were happy with the experience. If you were happy with the results, can you please PM me their contact info so I can get in touch. I'd also love to know what size stand you got and approximately how much it cost.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Our resident member 50Seven. Or is it fiftyseven?

He has done a few stands for people on this site. I am sure there are others I don't know of..


DCaddicts was done by him (look up 150 gallon in a condo thread)
Altcharacters was done by him (ITS ON!!!!! thread)
Explorers (title escapes me, something with the word "cube" in it)
And off the top of my head, I can't recall any other threads


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Alternately, you can buy a sturdy metal stand, and then build the frame around it. ...
It pretty easy to build your own stand ... basically you just need to use 2X4 wood from home depot and nail/screw it up and tada, a fish stand ... then you just hammer finnished plywood infont and you're done.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

It's cheaper to build a stand out of solid wood, double enforced on the frame and underlying for the tank. It's a fun little project if you're up for the challenge.

My Dad had the guy (general handyman) that renovated our basement build one into the wall for his 220gallon. The stand is build so solidly I'm able to walk around the 6" ledge to clean the insides with no worries of structural failure.


----------

